# pulled some baits



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

went about 50 miles to petronious this morning had one white marlin blow up but was not hooked water was blue we lines seperated.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

50 miles? Where'd y'all leave from


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

water temp?

was that all?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you go out there in that Johnboat?


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

What happend? Might ought to check the Float plan section.:banghead


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

ummm yea thanks...a jon boat right...i went out on a 32' boston whaler...but water temp was right at 63. we were in depths from 250-800' but i appreiciate blue hoos concern w/my fishing trip. it was an all expense paid trip i just got on the boat. have anybody been going or what?

what about you blue hoo>?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Just teasing.oke Glad you had a good time. Wish I was there.


----------

